# Yamaha 2006 25ESH



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Just bought this 2006 Yamaha 25ESH and working on some P.M. Motor pushes my 15' Johnsen skiff close to 30mph with a stainless 10-1/4 x 12 pitch prop. Motor does not seem to hesitate when accelerating. Impellor, plugs and gear lube were changed about 18 months ago. Motor pees a strong stream and does not get hot. Motor idles alittle rough. I have adjusted the throttle cables and bumped up the idle. 
Here are the things I plan on replacing:
1) Fuel line and bulb from tank to motor
2) Sacraficial anode in head








3) Fuel filter 
4) Bushings and washers in tiller handle to remove play
5) Spark plugs
6) Will probably clean carbs if idle is still rough

What do you guys think about these items and any others?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have the same motor and it is a strong unit. The parts you are going to replace are the ones I did at the beginning of the year. Sounds like you have the proper maintenance covered. Enjoy..


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks After Hours2. Does that anode sit inside a water jacket and can it be inspected without buying a gasket or seal? 
What boat do you have that motor on?


----------

